# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  MindManager pour SharePoint: Pour tirer le meilleur de SharePoint en gardant le contrle de ses informations

## Mejdi20

*MindManager pour SharePoint
Pour tirer le meilleur de SharePoint en gardant le contrle
de ses informations et de ses projets.*
Paris, le 20 mai 2010

Avec plus de 100 millions dutilisateurs dans le monde, Microsoft SharePoint simpose comme une des solutions Intranet de travail collaboratif et de gestion de projet les plus rpandues dans les entreprises.

La croissance du nombre dutilisateurs de Sharepoint va certainement sacclrer dans les mois  venir, avec lintgration en standard de SharePoint 2010 dans la suite bureautique Microsoft Office 2010 pour les entreprises.

Dans de nombreux cas, les sites SharePoint mis en place sont rapidement victimes de leur succs. En effet les utilisateurs se retrouvent vite noys sous une multitude dinformations, et ont de plus en plus de mal  naviguer au sein dun grand nombre de projets et de tches. Il en rsulte labsence dune vue densemble transversale, et en consquence une perte de productivit, double dune rduction de lefficacit des quipes.

Concrtement, les dfis les plus courants auxquels sont confronts au quotidien les utilisateurs de SharePoint sont les suivants :

-          Difficult croissante  trouver, examiner et mettre  jour les tches, les objectifs et les documents relatifs  de multiples projets ;
-          Impossibilit dapprhender dun seul coup dil le statut de multiples projets ;
-          Impossibilit davoir une vue globale des dcisions  prendre, des priorits, des problmes  rsoudre ;
-          Pour les managers, difficult  passer rapidement en revue les objectifs et les tches assigns  diffrents membres dune quipe sur de multiples projets.

*MindManager for SharePoint, une valeur ajoute immdiate*

Logiciel implant sur les postes clients, trs simple  installer et  utiliser, MindManager pour SharePoint a t conu pour permettre aux utilisateurs daugmenter rapidement leur productivit au sein de SharePoint en reprenant le contrle de toutes les informations partages, et dacclrer lavancement de leurs projets.

*Augmenter la productivit au sein de SharePoint*

Organiser ses activits, en ayant une vue globale de lensemble de ses tches et de ses priorits

Avec MindManager pour SharePoint, lutilisateur accde et regroupe en quelques clics lensemble des contenus stocks sur la plate-forme SharePoint Server 2007 (informations, ressources et tches), et les organise visuellement sous la forme de Maps personnalises interactives. Les Maps peuvent couvrir plusieurs sites de faon  acclrer et simplifier la navigation et offrent  lutilisateur une vue transversale rassemblant ces informations. Les Maps peuvent regrouper des documents, des tches, des problmes, des calendriers, des annonces, des images et des liens. Annotations, rorganisation et filtres apportent aux quipes une vision  la fois globale et dtaille des informations et des projets, en leur permettant de se concentrer sans attendre sur les informations cls.





Trouver, filtrer et mettre  jour les informations[/B]

Avec MindManager pour SharePoint, lutilisateur est capable de trouver, filtrer et mettre  jour en quelques secondes les informations stockes au sein de diffrents sites et listes de SharePoint Server 2007, pour les diffrents projets en cours. Les recherches sont ralises par mots cls et les rsultats sont affichs dans une vue interactive, ce qui permet de trouver rapidement les contenus et dviter les procdures redondantes. De mme, les contenus disponibles sur diffrents sites peuvent tre affichs et automatiquement mis  jour  la fois sur MindManager et dans SharePoint pour garantir une collaboration des quipes en temps rel.

*Importer ou exporter des documents Microsoft Office*

A partir de MindManager pour SharePoint, lutilisateur peut importer et exporter des documents Microsoft Office, notamment Word, Powerpoint, Visio et Project. Il peut lier des fichiers Office aux sujets inscrits dans ses maps, et les afficher et les modifier directement dans MindManager. Il peut aussi importer dans ses maps des lments Outlook existants, ou les crer directement dans MindManager.


*Acclrer lavancement des projets et des processus mtier*

Gagner du temps

En centralisant les tches et les ressources, en les organisant au sein de maps dynamiques, MindManager pour SharePoint donne  ses utilisateurs les moyens de gagner du temps, dacclrer les processus et les projets, et de rsoudre plus rapidement les problmatiques professionnelles. MindManager est galement un allier prcieux pour conduire et optimiser des runions de travail ou davancement de projet.




*Mettre en place des tableaux de bord de projet*

Avec cette option dans MindManager pour SharePoint, les utilisateurs sont capables de gnrer instantanment un tableau de bord personnel sous forme de map, regroupant les tches, problmatiques et prochains vnements rpertoris sur un, plusieurs ou lensemble des sites SharePoint auxquels ils ont accs. Cette fonction leur permet davoir rapidement une vue densemble de leurs priorits sans avoir  naviguer dans de multiples listes et ainsi dorganiser simplement leurs activits au quotidien.





*Partager pour mieux collaborer*

Avec MindManager pour SharePoint, les utilisateurs sont galement en mesure denvoyer par email des liens vers leurs maps ou de les enregistrer directement dans SharePoint. Les destinataires peuvent visualiser ces maps dans leur navigateur, ou peuvent tre autoriss  les copier pour leur propre usage

*
A propos de Mindjet*

Mindjet est leader mondial des solutions logicielles de travail collaboratif et de productivit personnelle permettant de faire interagir visuellement les ides, les informations et les utilisateurs. La socit est lunique diteur du march  combiner une application visuelle de productivit (Mind Mapping)  une plateforme collaborative complte.

Utilises par plus de 1.5 million de professionnels dans le monde, les solutions de Mindjet augmentent significativement la productivit et lefficacit des quipes de travail. Des tudes ralises dans plusieurs secteurs dactivit dmontrent que les solutions Mindjet permettent daccrotre jusqu 25% la productivit des entreprises, en optimisant la conduite de runions, la gestion des tches quotidiennes et celles lies au management de projets. Les logiciels Mindjet comprennent lapplication visuelle de productivit leader du march, des espaces de travail scuriss, des fonctionnalits de partage de fichiers et de confrences web.

Mindjet commercialise ses produits sur son site web www.mindjet.com et via un rseau mondial de partenaires et de distributeurs. Fonde en 1997, la socit a son sige social  San Francisco et possde des bureaux aux Etats-Unis, en Europe et en Asie.

----------

